# Intra-Compartmental Pressure Monitor



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 19, 2007)

does anyone know how i would bill the Stryker Intra-Compartmental Pressure Monitor System ?? the physician states he performed this procedure and i cant find a CPT..


----------



## etenndixiechick (Nov 20, 2007)

I am not sure what the Stryker system is but have your physician read the description of CPT code 20950 and see if that fits what he did.


----------

